# Hedgie not eating or drinking



## AngelfishGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello everyone! Wondering if you can give me any advice or reassurance.
My hedgehog, Rosie, went to the vet on Friday, acting very strange. She hadn't eaten, drank anything, or even moved that night. She went to the vet that morning, and he said it was the "time of the year" for them, and she seemed to be having cramps and shedding quills which was making her uncomfortable, as well as her hormones making her act different (wouldn't uncurl, wasn't doing her normal jumping when you touched her)
Anyways, she got better after the vet, and we thought nothing of it. However, since then, she hasn't been eating or drinking anything. We tried everything, but the only thing she's eating is live mealworms. She is overweight and we are trying to lighten her diet, but since Friday she hasn't eaten a thing! So after five or six mealworms I ran out.
We called her trusted vet, who told us its important to get her in right away. We're taking her in tomorrow morning at 8:30, and he needs to put her under and take blood to run tests. I am EXTREMELY WORRIED about this, even though he says it's safe for them to be put under and take blood.
Not only am I worried about tomorrow, but I am worried about her tonight.
She's been exercising like normal, but she hasn't drank anything, so I took her wheel and exercise ball today so she doesn't dehydrate herself further.

The doctor told us to try ANYTHING to get her to eat and drink (within reason of course) to get her to eat/drink. He said to even go as far as prune juice, at any consistency, to get SOMETHING in her.
We've tried: bananas, apples, strawberries, cheerios, honey ham, fish, lettuce, and wet cat food. Nothing. I also tried hard cat foods: Purina One Beyond, Blue Buffalo: Wilderness, Innova: Weight Management, and PureVita. NOTHING. Only mealworms, which I have run out of 
As far as drinks, I've tried 100% apple juice, 50/50 apple juice/water, and 1/5 apple juice rest water. I have also tried cranberry juice. Nothing worked. Also tried both purified and regular tap water. Still won't drink.

Does anybody else have any suggestions to try? We are picking up plain yogurt, crickets, and watermelon tonight to try.

Also, I am VERY concerned and worried about the tests. I'm worried about her being put under, and what the test will turn out to be. Has anyone had any experience with their hedgie being put under? Or refusal to drink? I guess hunger strikes are fairly common, but its serious when they don't drink.


Overall, I need reassurance  I am SO worried I know I will get no sleep tonight and I'm just so stressed out. I already paid $60 for the first vet appointment, and tomorrow's is gonna cost $160. I can't afford much, as I am only 17 on a part time job. My mom and boyfriend are helping me out with the bills, but I'm not sure how much we can afford to do this... Rosie is my BABY and I can't imagine putting her down so early in life (she is only two years old) but I'm so scared it's going to be something like cancer or a disease that is gonna cost lots of money in vet bills.

I am just so stressed. Can anyone help me out on this?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

While you're out picking up foods, get some baby food. Chicken, turkey, sweet potato, peas, and carrots are all good ones to grab. Also stop by a pharmacy and pick up some needle-less syringes. Hedgehogs that haven't been eating for a few days are already not well off. Once they stop eating, their organs can kind of shut down, and they're going to feel crummier, so they're hard to get started eating again on their own. You're going to need to syringe feed her. Baby food is a great way to do that for a short time. You'll want to syringe her water as well since she's not drinking. Just try to get as much as you can in to her. There's more information & tips on syringe feeding here - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...yringing-tutorial-syringe-feeding-sticky.html

When you first noticed her looking odd, was she cold at all? Or did she seem perfectly fine other than the lack of eating/drinking and activity?


----------



## AngelfishGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

She wasn't cold or anything! She was just fine other than not moving.
Update: we just got her to eat. We used live crickets and gatorade and she began eating her regular food and regular water like normal.
Does she still need a vet check tomorrow or is she fine now?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hm...hard to say. I would go with your own instincts - if she seems like she's eating & behaving fine tonight, you could try waiting a couple days to see if she was just having a bout of "Let's scare the crap out of Mommy", especially given limited funds & the price of the visit. I would definitely keep a close eye on her behavior, eating, and drinking though, and be ready to get to the vet again quickly, just in case.


----------



## AngelfishGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Alright - thank you for your feedback. We cancelled and will watch her closely and bring her in again if there is any signs of issues again.


----------

